# How big do you think he'll be?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

A male golden should not be over 85lbs. Even if they are big boned or tall.

Anything over 80lbs is pushing it.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Won't tell you anything until you post the Tucker's pictures :--big_grin:


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Discoverer said:


> Won't tell you anything until you post the Tucker's pictures :--big_grin:


 
Gotta have those puppy photos 

I think he sounds just fine, I bet he'll be 80 pounds. Just be sure you're not over feeding him when he's completed his growing phase. I'm sure your vet will give you good direction on this.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My guy weighed about the same at that age, he's 69 lbs. now at 2+ years.


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

Megora said:


> A male golden should not be over 85lbs. Even if they are big boned or tall.
> 
> Anything over 80lbs is pushing it.


Interesting. I never knew this. So is a male golden that's say 95-100lbs considered overweight and unhealthy?

My little guy has some big paws and a lot of skin to grow into. I always said I believed he was going to be at least 100lbs. Evidently, that wouldn't be a good thing, huh?


OP: Sorry, don't me to hijack your thread. Just trying to learn


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> So is a male golden that's say 95-100lbs considered overweight and unhealthy?


A male dog that big would be obese. >.<


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

My dogs dad and grandpa were both well over 100lbs, my dog is about 90. I figured due to genetics, that it was normal. You can feel his ribs, he's just larrrrge (taller and longer than your standard Golden)

He's from a BYB.


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

Megora said:


> A male dog that big would be obese. >.<


I always thought weight was based on height and muscle mass, and that if you can feel his rids, he's not overweight, whether he's 80lbs or 100lbs.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

JDK said:


> I always thought weight was based on height and muscle mass, and that if you can feel his rids, he's not overweight, whether he's 80lbs or 100lbs.


No... it's based on visual as well. 

You should be able to look at your dog from the side and see a tuck behind the ribs. And you should be able to look at your dog from overhead and see an actual waist.

You should be able to feel your dog's ribs as you run a hand down the back.


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

Megora said:


> No... it's based on visual as well.
> 
> You should be able to look at your dog from the side and see a tuck behind the ribs. And you should be able to look at your dog from overhead and see an actual waist.
> 
> You should be able to feel your dog's ribs as you run a hand down the back.


Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't necessarily think all Goldens over 80 pounds are obese. They are just not standard. Our dogs dad was a LEAN 80 pounds. If a dog is taller than standard then he might be heavier than standard too.

I think it IS hard to predict size though. Ozzy was the biggest in his litter and we were constantly told he'd be big but now on the charts he's very average.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

ozzy'smom said:


> I don't necessarily think all Goldens over 80 pounds are obese.


I don't either. Obese would be 90+.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

*trying to upload pictures of Tucker...*

New to this site and having troubles! 

Hope this works.

Fyi, his uncle is not obese, just huge. He's about 110 lbs. and very tall, lean and muscular. He pulls boats in from shore with rope in his mouth.

I used the paper clip and attached picture, then uploaded. But it didn't take. Can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

110 pounds for a golden is WAY out of standard. I hope they did not breed him. But as you said, 110 pounds on a dog that is very tall and long may not be obese. On a golden that is within the standard size for golden retrievers, 110 lbs would be morbidly obese.

I love huge dogs (great danes, bullmastiffs, newfies) - it's a shame they don't live very long.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

they knew he wasn't standard and didn't breed him. He's neutered and a real sweetheart...just BIG!

can anybody help me post the pictures?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Img_1658.jpg


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Do you have the pictures on your computer? If you do, click the "go advanced" button under the message box. Then scroll down and look for a button titled "manage attachments." Click on that and it should be fairly self-explanatory from there. Can't wait to see the little guy!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

My 90lb Golden:



















You can see when he's wet his waist goes in... I don't think he's obese. He's just a large dog like the dogs before him were. 

He's not from any kind of show lines.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

*picture is on profile*

I haven't been able to upload pictures to a message, but I just checked my profile and the picture there is public. He's a gorgeous boy--everyone says so LOL! He has a cowlick/ridge down his nose.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Here you go! He is certainly a cutie. That little ridge is often referred to as a zipper. I love zippers on pups!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

He is sure a good looking little boy! Breed standards are very important if you plan on showing, but honestly for the average pet owner, our dogs need to be compared on a one to one basis I believe. The main thing our standard gives us is a basis to go by. If the dog is large but lean, then this is good, if short, but lean and muscular, then this is right for that particular dog. If a dog is within breed standards, but over 90 lbs, then they can be fat. Our wonderful Fred (passed at 13 yrs 2 mo) was given a huge frame & was skinny at 90 lbs. so though over standard, he was right for his frame. In the winter he would gain, but lose it in the summer heat. What I am trying to say is that each dog is unique, we have a standard for our breed, but you must look at your individual dog for whether he is overweight, thin or just right and use the standard as a guide for excellence. Our first golden was fat at 65 lbs and we constantly battled getting weight off him, but he was of a smaller frame and had a laid back personality. I have learned to keep the weight to what looks right on their frame and doing it with our 2 goldens now. They are fed different amounts because one is of a med. frame and one looks like he is going to be more of a heavy frame. They are both pups now, but I watch them very carefully...want to keep them balanced, but NOT let them get fat. Both are very food motivated and it is hard cause they both think they are starving. Work with your Vet for guidance, but let your eyes tell you the full story. From the picture, I think your little guy looks great!

Is that an English Toy with him? I have an ETS named Millie, who is almost 14 yrs. She holds my heart and that picture looks just like her when she was younger!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=104081&stc=1&d=1317979222


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think that standard is there as a guide though. If your dog is 20lbs over that guide, that's not all going to be bone and muscle. They aren't supposed to be massive dogs.

If you are talking about a 5-10lbs difference from the standard based on size, then I do agree with that.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

*thanks everyone*

I guess he'll just be a little (or large!) surprise package...My philosophy for dogs and humans too is to eat well and play hard, and the body you're left with is the one you were meant to have...

Our little spaniel is a black-and-tan Cavalier King Charles--a very close cousin to English Toys. Very similar in temperament and looks, but a separate breed. Her name is Tess, she's 7.5 and a real gem. She hasn't completely adjust to the large bounding new guy in her life, but she's coming around.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

OutWest said:


> New to this site and having troubles!
> 
> Hope this works.
> 
> ...


Your picture might have been too large. Try resizing it smaller, or uploading your pictures to a photo website like photobucket.com, then copy and paste the image code into your post here.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Your pup is cute, I love his zipper up his nose. Tess is a darling!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

JDK said:


> Interesting. I never knew this. *So is a male golden that's say 95-100lbs considered overweight and unhealthy?*
> 
> My little guy has some big paws and a lot of skin to grow into. I always said I believed he was going to be at least 100lbs. Evidently, that wouldn't be a good thing, huh?
> 
> ...


Absolutely not. It all depends on their structure and build. Our Cody was 100 lb's of solid muscle. You can tell the difference between obese and fit in a dog just as in humans......he very well might become a fit 100 lb dog. Time will tell......he is cute!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> Absolutely not. It all depends on their structure and build. Our Cody was 100 lb's of solid muscle. You can tell the difference between obese and fit in a dog just as in humans......he very well might become a fit 100 lb dog. Time will tell......he is cute!


I feel bad poking at this thread again and again, but I still firmly believe that if your dog is more than 20 lbs over the standard - your dog either the same size as a St. Bernard or he is obese.


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

Every dog is different. Just because he is out of (or way out of) breed standard does NOT make hime / her obese, or a Saint Bernard. It just means he isn't a show dog and hopefully was not purchased for this purpose. Male dogs that are neutered early can actually get taller than those allowed to fully mature. Your dog's health should be based on his own personal structure to inculded height, weight, bone , muscle, and fat mass. These things can all be verified with your vet. Good luck with your pup.

And as far as Saint Bernards go- most I have seen are considerably larger than 100 lbs!


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

FYI:
AKC Standard:
Working Group; AKC recognized in 1885.
Ranging in size from 25½ to 27½ inches tall at the shoulder and 130 to 180 pounds.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> Absolutely not. It all depends on their structure and build. Our Cody was 100 lb's of solid muscle. You can tell the difference between obese and fit in a dog just as in humans......he very well might become a fit 100 lb dog. Time will tell......he is cute!


How tall is he? I think weight on a dog, as the below poster contends, is very much relative to the dog's size. It's the same in humans. My weight would probably qualify a shorter woman as obese, but since I'm 6' tall it's proportional. A 100lb golden retriever that is standard height is probably obese. A 100lb golden retriever that is 27 or 28" tall, WAY out of standard, is probably a normal weight for its size. But this is all theoretical, I really have no way of knowing if this is true or not. :

Fwiw I just measured Flora and she is about 23" tall and weighed 60lbs on August 3rd, and I actually think she could stand to lose 2-3lbs.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Male dogs who are neutered (early) may get taller than those allowed to fully mature. <- I've heard of that. And I've seen goldens like that. I saw one while driving out to lunch today. All legs.

They also do not have the same bone and muscle development that dogs left intact may have. So technically, they should weigh less, right? ???

The reason why I brought up St. Bernards is there is a good reason why they weigh over 100 lbs. They aren't just taller. Their bones are HUGE compared to goldens. Believe me. There is one in our Rally class. His owner has him in obedience (jumping) and conformation, so this dog is not permitted to become overweight. 

My Danny was over the standard heightwise - he was a smidgeon over 25". This was the dog who was frequently mistaken for a Pyr simply because of how tall he was and how excessive his coat was. When he was in the prime of his life, he was at his ideal weight at 75lbs. 

Being an inch over the standard doesn't automatically mean that dog can be 20 pounds over. 

Danny's weight went up to 89lbs in his last year, but that was mainly all due to him getting less exercise and having ballooning lipomas on his side and neck. 

*** and I'll be honest here. The only reason why I'm saying all this is one of our vets indicated that my current guy was at a really good weight at 85lbs. <- This when I was trying to explain why I wanted to have a thyroid test done on my dog. :no: Since being on meds, my guy's weight went back down to a healthier 78lbs.

Even if you aren't into conformation or whatnot, it still is better overall for your dog to be kept at a healthy weight. Besides concerns for the heart and joints, there's also the fact that most of us sign those contracts with the breeders which state that we will not permit the dog to become overweight.


----------



## Bella & Biscuit's mom (Sep 9, 2011)

I also think alot of people think that if they can feel their dog's ribs, the dog is fine. Well, that is true if you don't have to push IN to feel the ribs. There was a female golden down the street from us that was HUGE - way overweight. Unfortunately, she died at a young age due to health issues associated with her weight.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Megora said:


> I feel bad poking at this thread again and again, but I still firmly believe that if your dog is more than 20 lbs over the standard - your dog either the same size as a St. Bernard or he is obese.


He was a big boned golden and totally not obese. He was all muscle as he swam every day. Totally don't care what you think.......


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

jpajinag said:


> Every dog is different. Just because he is out of (or way out of) breed standard does NOT make hime / her obese, or a Saint Bernard. It just means he isn't a show dog and hopefully was not purchased for this purpose. Male dogs that are neutered early can actually get taller than those allowed to fully mature. Your dog's health should be based on his own personal structure to inculded height, weight, bone , muscle, and fat mass. These things can all be verified with your vet. Good luck with your pup.
> 
> And as far as Saint Bernards go- most I have seen are considerably larger than 100 lbs!


LOL! I laughed at the St. Bernard comparison also......what a joke lol!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> Totally don't care what you think.......


That's completely fine. And please don't think I directed my comments to you specifically. I don't know how tall your dog was at the shoulders and I haven't seen side and above pics of him, so I really can't say your dog is overweight. 

It's mainly just a response to the idea that 85# + could be a healthy weight for the majority of golden retrievers out there who are 24" tall or less. Even my vet would strike that down! And they were the ones telling me that my dog's weight was perfectly fine bouncing between 82 and 85. 

I'm sure there are goldens who are taller than the standard, but unless they were one of those bred to be "giant goldens", I can't see them being as massive (bone structure specifically as in that St. Bernard type bone mass as far as head, legs, shoulders) as to be "lean" at 90-100 lbs +. 

@giant goldens - yes, that fad is out there. People deliberately breeding taller/bigger goldens.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Megora said:


> That's completely fine. And please don't think I directed my comments to you specifically. I don't know how tall your dog was at the shoulders and I haven't seen side and above pics of him, so I really can't say your dog is overweight.
> 
> It's mainly just a response to the idea that 85# + could be a healthy weight for the majority of golden retrievers out there who are 24" tall or less. Even my vet would strike that down! And they were the ones telling me that my dog's weight was perfectly fine bouncing between 82 and 85.
> 
> ...


He wasn't a golden bred to be a giant. He had champion lines. He was a clone to his father who was the same build and weight. I wish I had some digital photos I could show but I don't. I have many photos but no scanner. He was just a big boned dog and with the muscle he put on in his shoulders and neck from swimming I'm sure added to the weight. He dropped like 10 pounds when he got ill and looked skinny, he would look horrible at the so called standard weight of 75 lbs. My vet even thought what I was feeding him was not enough due to his size. So it wasn't what he was eating it was in his genes.
My new dog is more to standard size though I think he will top out more at 80 lbs as he is getting thick in the shoulders too......he is 75 lbs now at 17 months.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> My new dog is more to standard size though I think he will top out more at 80 lbs as he is getting thick in the shoulders too......he is 75 lbs now at 17 months.


We need pics.... Sounds like he's about the same size as my Jacks was at the same age. 

My point as I said is DON'T LISTEN TO THE VET when it comes to judging how healthy your dog's weight is. Different vets have different ideas of what is healthy, and some might be sloppier than others. I thought my vet was a daffydoo when she said that my guy's weight was fine. This when at the same time I was having people pinching his side and telling me he had to lose 10lbs. :bowl:


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Megora said:


> *We need pics.... Sounds like he's about the same size as my Jacks was at the same age. *
> 
> My point as I said is DON'T LISTEN TO THE VET when it comes to judging how healthy your dog's weight is. Different vets have different ideas of what is healthy, and some might be sloppier than others. I thought my vet was a daffydoo when she said that my guy's weight was fine. This when at the same time I was having people pinching his side and telling me he had to lose 10lbs. :bowl:


I will upload some pictures of Wyatt when I get home and have about 2 seconds to myself lol. 
My vet was not telling me what he should or shouldn't be or how much to feed him. He was just amazed at how little he ate for being such a big boy


----------



## Louis.Guertin.18 (Dec 15, 2015)

Arwen is 4years old and is a lean, fit 101lbs. She's in perfect proportion; just a bloody ox who self-identifies as a lap dog.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Louis.Guertin.18 said:


> Arwen is 4years old and is a lean, fit 101lbs. She's in perfect proportion; just a bloody ox who self-identifies as a lap dog.


After all my angst, Tucker turned out to be just a bit bigger than normal. He varies from 65-70 lbs. depending on the time of year and how much opportunity to run he's given. And he still thinks he's a lap dog, LOL.


----------

